# Dodo Juice Boot Cube



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*BOOT CUBE BAG* - 27.95 GBP RRP.

























Our bags have been very popular since launch, and this one could be our best yet. A custom designed 'boot' bag for storing in the car, it is a zipped camera-bag style case with user-adjustable tabs internally to keep items just where you want them. This means bottles are stored upright - it can take anything from 250ml to 1 litre bottles with ease - and waxes, brushes, tape etc can be stored in the mesh pockets. 25x25x25cm size. Wipe clean outer with Velcro strips to anchor it in position during 'lively' driving! Some nice details include the embroidered logo and bespoke Dodo Juice zips. A lot of thought has gone into it and it could just be the most practical detailing bag you'll ever purchase - all for just 27.95 GBP RRP.


----------

